# You'll miss more than you'll see. Completely not bad.



## Envy2911

Might seem to be a strange sentence but I had problems due its original meaning in its original language; Dutch.

Original: "Je mist meer dan je meemaakt. Helemaal niet erg!" 

"Je mist / Missen" = to be abandoned from "a scene/something occuring"
Meer = more
dan = than
"je meemaakt / Meemaken" = Opposite of being abandoned from something, but being exactly in the moment occuring. Which in its meaning is always. Comes close aswell to experiencing but it misses tone in English writing don't know how about Latin.
"Helemaal niet erg!" = Dutch expression: lit. Completely not bad..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peano

Hi. One possibility is:
= PERDE[TI]S MAGIS QVAM VIDEBI[TI]S.  OMNINO NON MALUM.
Note that the III (_perdo_) and II (_video_) conjugations render the future differently, confusing the future _perdes _ with the present _vides_. This serious defect led the Romans to find some simpler ways for the future, like _perditurus esse_ or rather _perdere habere_ which has led to the general Romance future _perderà, perderá, perdra_ etc.


----------



## Peano

I fear my previous try was not fine. 
The English verb MISS has a complex meaning:_ fail to attain; fail to see; feel the absence of; omit_. (Ox. Dict. Etym.), so a better try may be:
ABSENTIAS SENTIE[ti]S, MAGIS QVAM VIDEBI[ti]S.


----------



## Envy2911

Thank you very much for the effort you've been putting in.

I understand that this is a complex translation because I had the same trouble explaining what the word "Missen / Meemaken" in dutch was.

And QVAM seems to be on the internet as QUAM.


----------



## Cagey

What do you mean by "not completely bad"?  Do you mean that not seeing everything can be a good thing?  Or do you mean that what you see is not entirely bad?  Or something else?

And by "miss" do you mean "fail to attain", or "not see"?

(QVAM is the way QUAM might have been written in classical Latin.  They are the same thing.)


----------



## MRossi

Je mist meer dan je meemaakt. Helemaal niet erg!

is it a Paradox or an Idiom?


----------



## Envy2911

Do you mean that not seeing everything can be a good thing?

Yes. That's exactly what it's saying. 

It's probably in this context meant as "not see".

It's paradoxal.


----------

